# Assign #40: SELF Portraits



## Corry (Feb 1, 2006)

I figured I'd assign Self Portraits this week, since it's such a popular subject! 

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE!  There are in fact, SEVERAL threads with this subject that you can contribute to.  This thread is for assignment photos ONLY.

For older picture, please post in the Arty Farty Self Portrait Theme or the All new artsy fartsy self portrait thread  that is posted in Off topic.  

Thanks and have fun! A new assignment will be posted early next week!


----------



## Holly (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok Ill go first this week 

I played with this picture and kind of made a fun one for me..  Here are my final results


----------



## omeletteman (Feb 1, 2006)

Though I don't do the assignments very often, I like having them here for when I decide to do one. Like now. Tried a variety of different shots for this, here are the ones that didn't completely suck.


Of course, a multiple person shot, and no, I don't know what kind of portrait I was going for on the bed...















Sorta a different angle


----------



## Joerocket (Feb 2, 2006)

I usually don't participate in these assignments, but today on my walk I remembered what the assignment was this week so I thought I'd give it a shot, or two.


I've never been one for following the rules lol, as soon asI saw this sign I knew it would be a good spot to take a rest, then I thought I may as well take a picture. Kinda out of focus though cuz it focused on the ground infront of the camera as I didn't have a tripod with me.






And a reflection in a puddle...






-Joe


----------



## bace (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's my entry in to this weeks challenge...


----------



## Holly (Feb 7, 2006)

Interesting base..


----------



## jeroen (Mar 3, 2006)

Funny, I was looking if there was a theme thread for self portraits when I saw it's this week's assignment. Cool.

I thought this was funny as a SP. Maybe I should try and do one where people can actually see what I look like aswell.






@omeletteman, the second is great!


----------



## jeroen (Mar 3, 2006)

Here you are... took it yesterday.


----------



## Kyle-Cox (Mar 5, 2006)

Just drummin around.


----------



## mcoppadge (Mar 12, 2006)

Kyle-Cox said:
			
		

> Just drummin around.



I'm liking this one a lot, man.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

